# installer une imprimante wifi



## ilia974 (15 Février 2011)

bonjour!
besoin d'aide!!!
j'ai acheté une imprimante HP 3050 wifi, mais je ne sais pas comment installer le wifi... j'ai beau lire et relire le très bref mode d'emploi...
avec usb, no pb, mais comment passer en sans fil?
je suis sur Snow leopard, mac book


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

ilia974 a dit:


> j'ai acheté une imprimante HP 3050 wifi, mais je ne sais pas comment installer le wifi... j'ai beau lire et relire le très bref mode d'emploi...
> avec usb, no pb, mais comment passer en sans fil?



Un lien de HP pour savoir comment installer ton imprimante en Wifi


----------

